# Behringer UCA 222 USB Audio Interface



## Bugster (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi.
I have searched to see if anyone have used this with REW, but did not find much.

http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/UCA222.aspx

Will this work with a cm-140 ?
I will also purchase a Behringer FBQ2496.

If this looks good I just need to find out what cables to get.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Looks very similar to the 202, which several people use well. Just run a Google search to find potential issues between it and your OS.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

I have the 202 and have ran it with XP and then updated drivers and now run it with Windows 7...not a single problem/


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

Tufelhundin said:


> I have the 202 and have ran it with XP and then updated drivers and now run it with Windows 7...not a single problem/


I also intend to get a UCA 202 , did you have to install the Asio drivers from the Behringer website for it to work with win7 ? I am using Vista on my Laptop. Another advantage of UCA 202 is that the I/O are already RCA so no additional adapters are required plus it lower cost than the other usb soundcards.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

sportflyer said:


> I also intend to get a UCA 202 , did you have to install the Asio drivers from the Behringer website for it to work with win7 ? I am using Vista on my Laptop. Another advantage of UCA 202 is that the I/O are already RCA so no additional adapters are required plus it lower cost than the other usb soundcards.


yes, when I upgraded to windows7 I just went to there site downloaded the drivers and everything worked perfect.


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

Tufelhundin said:


> yes, when I upgraded to windows7 I just went to there site downloaded the drivers and everything worked perfect.


Tks . Looks like I will do the same for my Vosta Laptop.

Did you use Win 7 Audio Mixer or the Device Mixer panel when adjusting volumes after installing the Asio drivers ? Tks


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

sportflyer said:


> Tks . Looks like I will do the same for my Vosta Laptop.
> 
> Did you use Win 7 Audio Mixer or the Device Mixer panel when adjusting volumes after installing the Asio drivers ? Tks


I want to say what ever was in the basic setup...I cant remember. I was going to copy the screen and show you what settings I have on the REW setup page but I'm having issues with doing that.


----------

